# Regarding alternatives...



## Apollo55 (18 Feb 2010)

So I am applying to the CF in the next few months (basically as soon as I can, at the beginning of the new fiscal year). All I have been hearing lately is that being recruited as infantry is about as likely as getting into the JTF2. So although I will attempt to join as infantry, if that turns out not to be an option, what would be the closest/close alternatives?

I have read almost everything available about other careers, non of which really appeal to me even close to as much as infantry. I figure the most accurate source on specific careers would be from people in the CF or who have served before.


----------



## dangerboy (18 Feb 2010)

I would say if I had to pick something similar stay with one of the combat arms (Arty, Armoured or Engineer), but I would say stick with the trade that interests you the most as once you are in a trade it is not easy to change trades.  So my advice is to wait till the trade you like is open and don't accept the first one that is available.  Of course that is easy for me to say as I am in and getting paid, it is harder to say no if you don't have a job or hate the job you are in.


----------



## GAP (18 Feb 2010)

My youngest was going to follow his older brother's footsteps, but because infantry was not available, he chose Artillery.....he's estactic. It's everything he wanted it to be.....so....sometimes change is good.


----------



## CFR FCS (18 Feb 2010)

Apollo 55,
Why wait for spring do it NOW. If there are any Infantry positions available they will go to the people already processed and merit listed first. Get your application in NOW. 

CFR FCS


----------



## Nakes (19 Feb 2010)

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> Apollo 55,
> Why wait for spring do it NOW. If there are any Infantry positions available they will go to the people already processed and merit listed first. Get your application in NOW.
> 
> CFR FCS



Not saying it's not worth a try, but most CFRC's aren't even accepting application for many NCM trades at the moment, including infantry.


----------



## MaDB0Y_021 (19 Feb 2010)

Go for Combat Eng  ;D! It's a jack-of-all trade, man.


----------



## FDO (19 Feb 2010)

At the CFRC we can not turn you away if you want to submit an application. Just be aware that nothing will happen with it until after 01 Apr if you are not applying for a trade we still have open.


----------



## Apollo55 (19 Feb 2010)

For the most part, I have been told I can't really apply till April 1st unless I want one of the few careers that are open right now, so I'll just wait.

And the merit list doesn't necessarily work in an order like that, the people on the top of the merit list are the most desirable people, so technically, I could apply April 1st, and go right to the top of the list if I was more desirable than others (not saying I am). The trouble is infantry may not open much, or at all.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Feb 2010)

Apollo55 said:
			
		

> For the most part, I have been told I can't really apply till April 1st unless I want one of the few careers that are open right now, so I'll just wait.
> 
> And the merit list doesn't necessarily work in an order like that, the people on the top of the merit list are the most desirable people, so technically, I could apply April 1st, and go right to the top of the list if I was more desirable than others (not saying I am). The trouble is infantry may not open much, or at all.



You do know that CFR FCS and FDO are working as a recruiters at CFRCs, right? Of course you're also telling them that you know more about their job, and recruiting policy, than they do. Why don't you just stay in your lanes and accept the advice given, instead of telling people how to suck eggs.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Apollo55 (20 Feb 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> You do know that CFR FCS and FDO are working as a recruiters at CFRCs, right? Of course you're also telling them that you know more about their job, and recruiting policy, than they do. Why don't you just stay in your lanes and accept the advice given, instead of telling people how to suck eggs.
> 
> Milnet.ca Staff



If they are working at recruiting centers as you say, then the inaccuracy and sheer breadth of information within different parts of the CF and from different personnel is nothing short of ridiculous. The military and its staff should get their information straight, so we don't have people bitching like little girls on the forums when civilians have received 9 different pieces of conflicting information from 9 different people in the CF.

Lastly, I assume you are of an age that should be acting more mature than you are; grow up.

Edit: Ah, nevermind, I see you are of an appropriate age to not be acting childish, as you are. I hope you're embarrassed.


----------



## Franko (20 Feb 2010)

Apollo55 said:
			
		

> If they are working at recruiting centers as you say, then the inaccuracy and sheer breadth of information within different parts of the CF and from different personnel is nothing short of ridiculous. The military and its staff should get their information straight, so we don't have people bitching like little girls on the forums when civilians have received 9 different pieces of conflicting information from 9 different people in the CF.
> 
> Lastly, I assume you are of an age that should be acting more mature than you are; grow up.
> 
> Edit: Ah, nevermind, I see you are of an appropriate age to not be acting childish, as you are. I hope you're embarrassed.



Nice.

Someone trying to tell you to stay in your lane. Personal attack. 

Don't know what you had before the edit but I'm sure it wasn't any better. Don't care to hear about it either.

On the ramp you go.....chute wasn't issued from QM either.

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## FDO (20 Feb 2010)

I would like to know what Recruiting Centre you went to and who you talked to. If you are being given the wrong or misleading information from a qualified (yes we have to take a course) Recruiter then I'd like to know. In my capacity I can make sure that these Recruiters are reeducated or disciplined for being inaccurate. We do not "interprate" the information so it suits you best. We are bound to tell you what is what and then allow you to make an informed decision.

 I will say that I have found on many occasions what happens is we will tell an applicant something and they hear something else entirely. My advice to you is go in to the RC and talk to a Recruiter. This site is great for passing info but keep in mind that sometimes you will get info from people who "think" they know whats going on. I know myself that I had a preconceived notion about recruiting before I got to the RC. Now I can see where I was missinformed or just had the wrong info.

If you want info regarding a certain occupation or info about tours or personal stories then this is the place to come. If you want info on the recruiting process or requirements or what even info on occupations the come in to the RC and sit with one of us. We will spend as much time as you want talking to you and giving you information. We do ask though that you have a look at the forces website; www.forces.ca and write down your questions so we can have a good heart to heart about your future.


----------



## Apollo55 (20 Feb 2010)

I'm sure I have been misinformed, but I have collected information from the forums, from 3 different recruiting centers, from forces.ca and from speaking to a recruiter online. So far the best information that can be pieced together is that they won't accept my application until April 1st, which I guess might not be true, and that the merit list is put together based on desirability of a candidate rather than the order in which they applied.

So I don't know, I have been lead to believe that I have to wait until the beginning of the new fiscal year to apply if I want a career other than the ones open right now. All I remember that is open right now is sig op and I believe 3 other choices...

And the last piece of information I have been able to piece together is that getting into infantry in the next few months is going to be like getting into the JTF2, which is quite discouraging.


----------



## Kat Stevens (20 Feb 2010)

Apollo55 said:
			
		

> If they are working at recruiting centers as you say, then the inaccuracy and sheer breadth of information within different parts of the CF and from different personnel is nothing short of ridiculous. The military and its staff should get their information straight, so we don't have people bitching like little girls on the forums when civilians have received 9 different pieces of conflicting information from 9 different people in the CF.
> 
> Lastly, I assume you are of an age that should be acting more mature than you are; grow up.
> 
> Edit: Ah, nevermind, I see you are of an appropriate age to not be acting childish, as you are. I hope you're embarrassed.



It seems to me the only one throwing their teddy bear out of the pram is you.  Recruiting can be a long frustrating procedure.  If you get a knot in your nappy now, just wait until your actually in a uniform... this is just basic aggro, it gets worse.


----------



## Apollo55 (20 Feb 2010)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> It seems to me the only one throwing their teddy bear out of the pram is you.  Recruiting can be a long frustrating procedure.  If you get a knot in your nappy now, just wait until your actually in a uniform... this is just basic aggro, it gets worse.



The problem is, I have done much more reading on these forums than I have posting. The unfortunate observation I have made is that there are a handful of individuals who only have high post counts because the enter random threads, and make completely worthless posts that have absolutely nothing to do with the thread or the original question, just so they can go off on someone for no apparent reason. The point I was trying to make is that if anyone needs to stay in their lane, it's these people who appear to have nothing better to do than to troll the forums 24 hours a day so they can take any perceived opportunity they come across to jump down someones throat. It's a waste of space, a waste of my time and their time, and serves absolutely no functional purpose whatsoever. 

I'm sorry, but some people around here really need to lighten up. They are clearly very angry about something, I don't know what it is, but I can assure you it is NOT the people on these forums.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Feb 2010)

:

Geez they are gonna eat you up, if and when you reach basic training.......


----------



## Franko (20 Feb 2010)

Apollo55 said:
			
		

> The problem is, I have done much more reading on these forums than I have posting. The unfortunate observation I have made is that there are a handful of individuals who only have high post counts because the enter random threads, and make completely worthless posts that have absolutely nothing to do with the thread or the original question, just so they can go off on someone for no apparent reason. The point I was trying to make is that if anyone needs to stay in their lane, it's these people who appear to have nothing better to do than to troll the forums 24 hours a day so they can take any perceived opportunity they come across to jump down someones throat. It's a waste of space, a waste of my time and their time, and serves absolutely no functional purpose whatsoever.
> 
> I'm sorry, but some people around here really need to lighten up. They are clearly very angry about something, I don't know what it is, but I can assure you it is NOT the people on these forums.



I thought the warning to you would pretty much suffice and to *keep the topic on track*, but you are still trying to get your digs in.

Guess I was wrong.

*You're on a two week enforced hiatus as of right now.....use your time and go see a recruiter in person.
*
*The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## 1911CoLt45 (20 Feb 2010)

Army.ca is one of the best websites if not the only that offers first hand experience from retired and serving members.  It is a world of priceless information that can help you get a good idea of how this interesting world that is the CF operates. 

One of the best things that I have learned from the site and talking to recruiters  on and off for about 2 years is that the Cf does not revolved around you , you revolved around the CF.  So have some patients, as the old saying goes good things come to those who wait .


----------



## Nuggs (20 Feb 2010)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> :
> 
> Geez they are gonna eat you up, if and when you reach basic training.......



He'll make an excellent platoon smoke screen, everyone can be the grey man with him around  ;D


----------



## Loachman (20 Feb 2010)

Apollo55 said:
			
		

> The point I was trying to make is that if anyone needs to stay in their lane, it's these people who appear to have nothing better to do than to troll the forums 24 hours a day so they can take any perceived opportunity they come across to jump down someones throat.



And the person that you launched off on is a Moderator on this site, just in case you hadn't noticed. It is our function here to keep an eye on things, and it takes a fair amount of our personal time to do so.

The job is akin to the DS that you will have "trolling" your quarters and bed space on basic, should you make it that far. Feel entirely free to try the same stunt with them at any time.


----------



## GAP (20 Feb 2010)

I've never been able to figure out who's who.....

Is this a gen X'r or Y'ish, cause, in case anyone hadn't noticed, we're running out of alphabet.......what then?


----------



## mariomike (20 Feb 2010)

GAP said:
			
		

> Is this a gen X'r or Y'ish, cause, in case anyone hadn't noticed, we're running out of alphabet.......what then?



Errr.....? Good question!
Apparently, Generation Z is the Internet generation. From Jan 01 1994 to Dec 31 2010.  Another source said 2009.


----------



## FDO (20 Feb 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Errr.....? Good question!
> Apparently, Generation Z is the Internet generation. From Jan 01 1994 to Dec 31 2010.  Another source said 2009.



I believe they are calling them the "Entitled Generation" They think that because they are here  they deserve everything handed to them without work or effort. I blame it on McDonald's and the "right now" attitude. 

Sorry Mods off topic correcting for set and drift now!! ;D


----------



## Franko (20 Feb 2010)

Seeing as the original poster is on hiatus...this one'll be locked.

Contact a mod if you want to add something.

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------

